# HR10-250 OTA Only ?



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Can my HR10-250 be used for OTA only? no Sat line in? I want to keep it for OTA and use the HR20 they sent me to do the Sat stuff till the OTA is enabled on the HR20


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If you call DTV to unsub it, disconnect the SAT cables first and don't connect them again. At least that way you can play programs and I think OTA will still work also. But I've never tried that.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

OTA will work as Wolffpack describes, you just won't have any Guide Data.


----------



## techman (Oct 10, 2006)

I have left my H-10 hooked up(unsubscribed) to my satellite cable and OTA cable and reveive the locals in HD through this receiver. The guide data is intact, only problem, I don't have two hdmi inputs on my tv so I am using componenet hookups on this receiver. My new receiver is the HR-20.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Whats really weird is that if you go through the guided setup and tell it OTA only I got only the channel I was on at the time (6.1 CBS HD OTA), this is without any Sat line connected. I went back through and told it Sat on line 1 and then I wasn't able to use the dual tuner, even on OTA...got me. 

I'm keeping the HR10-250 and having D* come out and Install the 5 LNB dish and hook up the HR20 and I'm leaving my 3 LNB to feed the two R-15's and the two Hr10-250's. I'll just have two Sat dishes and a OTA antenna till they get the issue with OTA or adding the last two network stations (CBS & ABC) to the Sat Resolved on the HR20, besides it's only $4.99 for one more receiver.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You're saying Sat on line 1. Do you mean that you set it for one Sat input? Try changing to two and then see if you can get dual OTA. You live near Seattle? Visited Wenatchee (mom) for my vacation. It truly is beautiful up there. I'd live there if it weren't so expensive.

Wolf...have you tried using OTA with an unsubbed hacked machine? Do you think you could use the Tivo functions with OTA and no subscription? If that's the case, I might get a 20. I know that I'll get one eventually. I may as well start the 2 year clock ASAP.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

You have to configure the Tivo for Sat on line 1 and 2 to get dual OTA tuners.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

You can use the HDTivo to watch OTA channels with no subscription and you'll even get guide data if you leave the sat line connected. You just won't be able to record anything once the DVR tier expires on the access card. You can actually watch OTA channels without an access card inserted (just don't try to tune to a DTV channel or you'll get the message to insert your access card).

Even though the HDTivo actually has four tuners (two DTV receivers and two ATSC tuners) you can only use any two of them at any given time. If you only have your Tivo configued in setup for one cable connected, you will only be able to use either a single DTV receiver or one OTA tuner. You need to specify that you have two cables connected to be able to use two tuners simulataneously.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

I figured it was that way. I wish you could watch OTA only on both tuners. Oh well I'm scheduled to get the 5 LNB dish installed on the 13th and will have the just use a 6x8 multi switch that way I'll have room to add another HR20 down the line after all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I wish you could watch OTA only on both tuners.


You can if you set it up to indicate you have two satellite feeds connected during guided setup. I find that I do the vast majority of recording from OTA locals and rarely record from the satellite except for a few season passes spread out between three HDTivos and one SDTivo. You could actually disconnect the sat inputs once the HDTivo has booted up, as long as you tune to OTA channels. You'd need to reconnect it at least once every 10 days or so to reacquire the guide data, but if you waited that long it would probably take at least 24 hours for the data to completely fill in.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

captain_video said:


> You can if you set it up to indicate you have two satellite feeds connected during guided setup. I find that I do the vast majority of recording from OTA locals and rarely record from the satellite except for a few season passes spread out between three HDTivos and one SDTivo. You could actually disconnect the sat inputs once the HDTivo has booted up, as long as you tune to OTA channels. You'd need to reconnect it at least once every 10 days or so to reacquire the guide data, but if you waited that long it would probably take at least 24 hours for the data to completely fill in.


Don't you get the nag message all the time "searching for Sat signal" even though your on an OTA channel?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

No, but I have both sat feeds connected. Even so, you won't get any nag messages when tuned to an OTA channel, even if you remove the access card. I don't believe you'll get them if you disconnect the sat inputs either. You only get the "Searching for sat signal" when you're tuned to a sat channel.


----------

